# My Lionel Standard Gauge Train



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Here are pix of my late grandfather's Lionel Standard Gauge tinplate #38 0-4-0 with #18 and #19 passenger cars. This is a bit beat up but my grandfather had 2 brothers and the train got lots of use in it's early life. Originally purchased between 1918 and 1924. For the last 60 years it has been well taken care of.
































-Art


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Nice set! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

In Greenberg's price guide it says the #38 made from 13-24 good shape $270 x shape $360 that is for the dark green.
#18 it has 6 different# in the book dark olive green w/t removable roof good shape $105 x shape $215

# 19 has 6 different ones too, good shape $90 x $145 that is for the olive green.

Nice,:thumbsup:
do you ever run it?


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

big ed said:


> In Greenberg's price guide it says the #38 made from 13-24 good shape $270 x shape $360 that is for the dark green.
> #18 it has 6 different# in the book dark olive green w/t removable roof good shape $105 x shape $215
> 
> # 19 has 6 different ones too, good shape $90 x $145 that is for the olive green.
> ...


Big Ed,
I have not run it in a few years. The tracks are 80+ yrs old and have some corrosion. It does run but not really well (many sparks intermittent contact). The engine seems fine I'm sure it's the tracks. I know it's from after 1918 because it says lionel corporation and they incorporated in 1918.
-Art
-Art


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Can someone tell me why my palms are all sweaty, and why my heart seems to be beating faster ?!?

TJ


----------



## Badwolf & Arizona RR (Jun 17, 2011)

Art - THAT is a neat train. Nice Nice Nice.

TJ - your palms are sweaty and your heart is beating faster due to a release of Trainatonin in the brain. The radar goes up and all senses are on high alert whenever notable trains are shown or seen.

Paul in AZ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Just imagine that after a Tin-Man restoration.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Badwolf & Arizona RR said:


> ... a release of Trainatonin in the brain ...


:laugh: :thumbsup:


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

big ed said:


> In Greenberg's price guide it says the #38 made from 13-24 good shape $270 x shape $360 that is for the dark green.
> #18 it has 6 different# in the book dark olive green w/t removable roof good shape $105 x shape $215
> 
> # 19 has 6 different ones too, good shape $90 x $145 that is for the olive green.
> ...


Big Ed,
I could never sell it. It's a family heirloom. It's been in my family for 4 generations. My son know's it will be his someday. It's nice to know it's value anyway. I believe that when this train was first introduced that it came with a battery pack because household electricity was not widespread. Mine has a transformer. I used the o scale lionel transformer to test it because the standard scale one has bad wiring and would probably catch the house on fire.
-Art

It's nice to post here to hear the reactions to others that love trains. Very few people have seen it in the last 60 years.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Can someone tell me why my palms are all sweaty, and why my heart seems to be beating faster ?!?
> 
> TJ


You know they are STANDARD gauge TJ? too big for you?



Artieiii said:


> Big Ed,
> I could never sell it. It's a family heirloom. It's been in my family for 4 generations. My son know's it will be his someday. It's nice to know it's value anyway. I believe that when this train was first introduced that it came with a battery pack because household electricity was not widespread. Mine has a transformer. I used the o scale lionel transformer to test it because the standard scale one has bad wiring and would probably catch the house on fire.
> -Art
> 
> It's nice to post here to hear the reactions to others that love trains. Very few people have seen it in the last 60 years.



It is good to run an engine (no matter what kind) a little every now and then.
You say the track is corroded? Show a picture, if it is not that bad just take some WD-40 and scrub them down with a green scotchbrite pad. You mainly just need the top rail clean and shiny. The rest you could leave to give it the old patina look. The site has threads about this.

If I were you I would take a little WD and try to clean up some of the rust on the engine & cars. See the wheels, top passenger screws, latches and what ever else is rusty? Just take a Q tip with WD and polish up the wheels & axles to start, you be surprised a the little effort it will take you to clean them up.
Plus it will protect it from getting more rusty. Your not going to hurt them.



Your engine most likely needs lubrication too.
Have you ever popped the shell off of any of those? You ought to.
Did you ever take the top off of the passenger cars?
Did they come with lights in them. A lot of times rust will start on the inside.

I don't know how much yours are worth but not what I quoted. They list 6 different separate numbers for those. I just picked the one with dark olive green as the color. 

The worth to you is better anyway, and when they get passed along I hope their worth stays the same. A lot just see $$$$ today.

What is the number on the shell tanker?

You can replace the wire on the transformer, get one at the home depot or Lowe's.


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

big ed said:


> You know they are STANDARD gauge TJ? too big for you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks I will do that. I took that engine to a lionel train guy about 5 years ago and he cleaned it and lubricated it. That was the last time I ran it. I set it up for my son for xmas. It's a very basic set but has 2 turnouts with manual switches. I will try to dig out the track for some pix. I never took the tops off the passenger cars but there are no lights as they have no electric track pickups.
-Art


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Moderator Note --

There were several posts here pertaining to a collection of O trains (rather than Standard Gauge) trains. I moved those posts to this thread in the O section:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=7861

TJ


----------

